# ohio river



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

any info on how to catch bass on the ohio river would be great. I just fished the Bfl there anf didn't catch a fish. next up is ohio river again out of maysville , ky this time Please help . I would like to catch at least 2 keepers this time


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

PM me............


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

fish structure on main river crainkbait or flip timber shacky head works goodon rocky banks


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Silver and black Shad Rap....small size.

Work the creek mouths.


----------

